# Knucklebone pics??



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a little confused as to what a knucklebone actually is.  
Does anyone have a pic they could share?? I have a one year old & I'd really like to give him some raw bones to chew on. He gets chicken quarters, necks & backs but I'm looking for a "rec" bone to keep his teeth nice & clean. 
The bones I see in the grocery store are usually labeled "soup" bones. Are these the bones you give your dogs? Isn't it possible their jaw could get stuck in the middle?
:help:


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is a pic:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z2BGJvA9k...00/raw+beef+knuckle+bones+for+dogs+review.jpg 

The soup bones are the actual marrow bones and are different. They are the actual leg bone. The knuckle bone connects the leg bone to the hoof. Knuckle bones are safer as they are softer. I've never heard of a dog getting their jaw stuck but have seen reports of broken teeth and sharp edges braking off off of the marrow (soup) bones. It really depends on the dog though and how aggressve of a chewer they are. Mine does fine with marrow bones. Cleans the outside and scoops a decent amount of marrow out with no issue. Marrow is also a concern for some as it is rich and might cause runs. You can give them a try but definitely supervise the dog.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Also knuckle bones are harder to come by. At least in my area. All the large grocery stores carry marrow bones but I very seldom find the knuckles. I usually ask the butcher if they have any in the back. Sometimes I get lucky.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Our local grocery stores does not carry knuckle bones either, just the marrow bones. See if you can find a butcher around your area.

Luckily, my local supplier for greentripe carries knuckle bones too, it's a one stop store for me.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

If you have any type of international farmers market or latino markets with butcher shops, you might have better luck finding knuckle bones. They are hard to come by at times, so when you find them, buy as many as you can and stash them in the freezer.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info & the pic!
Fortunately I do have a butcher in my area. I'm going to buy some meat today & ask about bones. 
How big are these bones, do your dogs actually EAT them, should I stay away from the round marrow bones?? Sorry for all the questions...I just don't want to look like a ding-dong when I go :crazy:!


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

They will consume most of the knuckle bone as it has more cartlidge. The marrow bones are usually left over after being chewed and licked clean of meat and marrow. The marrow bones are more of a preference as the opinion on them varies so much for the reasons I listed above. Plenty of folks give them with no issue though, so don't be too dicouraged, but make the choice yourself and supervise your dog if given.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We buy the entire femur from the butcher, and they cut them into 4 - 6 inch sections. They are HUGE femurs, so we also request that they cut the ends in half. We pay $3 per femur (which makes about 6 chunks if I remember correctly - two ends cut in half, plus two center pieces). We buy several femurs at a time so I can't remember how many center pieces we get out of each femur.

The dogs eat the ends (knuckles maybe?), but the middle parts of the femur (marrow bones I guess?) they just eat the meat off and the inside parts.

We give them every week or two, so their teeth are in great shape and their tummies don't get upset since they get them regularly.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A butcher in our town sells 5lb bags of beef bones for $3.99- there's usually a few that I have to throw out becaue they're too small or sharp but still a good deal. During hunting season they sell bags of deer bones for $2.99- see if you can get a butcher to bag some up for you


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I was surprised that the commissary has a small section where it actually sells knucklebones and HUGE chewbones in the meat section specifically for dogs.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I was surprised that the commissary has a small section where it actually sells knucklebones and HUGE chewbones in the meat section specifically for dogs.


 That's awesome. Almost makes me want to re-enlist and head back down to Ft. Bragg.....on second thought, definitely done with jumping out of airplanes.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

crisp said:


> That's awesome. Almost makes me want to re-enlist and head back down to Ft. Bragg.....on second thought, definitely done with jumping out of airplanes.


Well, I don't know about Bragg but I know the Commissary in Drum has it.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

So I picked up my bag of bones & I'm not sure about them. I asked for beef heart & knucklebones. It came in a box so I didn't get a look at them until I got home. I did take some pictures so I could post here but I'm having trouble with the card reader here at work.

The bones don't look big enough - they fit in the palm of my hand. I bet it the whole thing would fit in Rex's mouth. They do look like knucklebones, just cut up in pieces.

Would this size be ok to give Rex?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beef soup bones sold at many grocery stores may be knucklebones...but they are pricey.
I would go with a butcher or meat processor as they are actually cutting up the meat vs getting it packaged from another source. 
Isabella, I would give those bones to Rex with supervision. Bottom jaw may get caught in the round hole after they get the marrow out, or choke.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

The butcher shop we get our knucklebones from always offers to cut them up for me. I usually only have them cut in half, but a lot of places quarter them.

As for what size to give them, it depends on the dog. I have never had a problem giving mine "smaller" pieces. I limit the amount of time my dogs get theirs because sometimes too much gives them the runs. We've never had a problem with the smaller pieces.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

;2081848 Isabella said:


> *onyx'girl, I read a few posts about that happening & that would scare the **** out of me!! I did not see those types of bones in the bag. *
> 
> _[QUOTE The butcher shop we get our knucklebones from always offers to cut them up for me. I usually only have them cut in half, but a lot of places quarter them. QUOTE]_
> 
> *CassandGunner, So you prefer to have yours cut up rather than give them whole? The ones I have look like they have been quartered. As for the smaller pieces, have they ever swallowed them whole?*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even if they do, either they'll barf them back up or digest them. My dogs eat pork neck bones all the time with no problems. If you want to give a rec bone, they are easy to get and not as hard as beef bones.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I prefer to get them whole, but it doesn't really matter to us one way or the other since we limit the time. After we take them away, they go back in the freezer.
And what Jane said, the couple of times they've swallowed a piece, they barf it right back up. (hasn't happened to us very often)


----------

